# Alpina Startimer Heritage GMT



## Markhp

Hello,
This is an unknown watch brand to me & I recently saw this release from an Int'l vendor Email solicitation I received.
Truth is I was really taken by it! The modern & stylish cushion case with the vibrant blue dial & red second hand all came together. Very cool. Has anyone out there seen this watch in person? Does it look as good as the photos?
I'm always suspicious of pro watch photos in ads & there's no stocking AD near me.
And, what's the consensus on Alpina? Their other models don't do that much for me...but this ones different.

It's an interesting & unique looking piece I might be interested in adding to my collection. The price point is pretty much the same as my others (Seiko Urushi, SBDC053,Longines VHP) & if the quality is on par I'm even more tempted....


----------



## Leeh97

Hi Mark
I have also seen it on Gnomon watches and only there. It claims it is an exclusive and it is sold out. I have asked Alpina for more information. For an in house movement and $1100, it's a good deal. If it is truly an exclusive then it may be difficult to find in any store. Maybe they are letting Gnomon sell the first batches, I will post an update if I hear back from Alpina (perhaps a big IF).


----------



## Markhp

Lee,
since my 1st post I came across a German? website that advertised this watch. However, the photo of it wasn't nearly as attractive as the Gnomen beauty shots, which popped. The dial shot from this outfit looked more like a dull navy. Apparently it is also available in black & a champagne. None looked that great so my suspicions of internet based watch photos remains.
I'd really have to see this one on my wrist before taking the $1K plunge....


----------



## cmbtking2

I was curious of this one as well. I like the looks of the Alpiner 4 GMT, and then saw the same pictures you are talking about and am in the same boat. That blue sunburst dial one is striking. I have been looking for more info on it and haven't found much info on it other than that Gnomon article. I would love to see one in person or at least see a few more pictures/reviews on it.


----------



## Emg66

cmbtking2 said:


> I was curious of this one as well. I like the looks of the Alpiner 4 GMT, and then saw the same pictures you are talking about and am in the same boat. That blue sunburst dial one is striking. I have been looking for more info on it and haven't found much info on it other than that Gnomon article. I would love to see one in person or at least see a few more pictures/reviews on it.


Same here


----------



## Leeh97

I have some more info. The German description says Neuheit Baselworld 2018 which ssems to mean novelty or new development. I have not hear from Alpina or gnomon. Alpina website does not list the watch or its calibre. It sees to list every other calibre even a manual wound that is not even used in any of their watches at this time. I suppose it is so new or they are testing the waters.

There are 4 models. 2 sunburst blue with black and brown strap. A black anthracite and a sunburst light brown (they may have called it orange but its more subdued).


----------



## Leeh97

Several pictures to click though

https://zeigr.com/baselworld-2018-n...mido/baselworld-2018-neuheiten-alpina-1/#main


----------



## cmbtking2

Thanks for the link. Pictures all look pretty decent.


----------



## SiennaB

Really interesting to see that from Alpina


----------



## Markhp

Well, I located an AD within striking distance & if they ever get one I may fire up my trusty Triumph, make the long ride over & take a close look at it on a sunny Saturday.&#55357;&#56846;
If that happens I'll report back to you all on what I think of it. 
Ahh... nothing like the hunt for an elusive new toy!


----------



## arcturus

Forgive my ignorance but did Alpina ever run parallel as a brand to JLC? I see so many shared design features on some of their pieces. I'll have to dig deeper into this forum.


----------



## Leeh97

Gnomon had 2.more models to sell, salmon dial and glacier blue. The Salmon dial is a bit of a orange/tan color with sun burst effect. The glacier blue is darker shade of blue and it was more muted than the other blue one. The chapter ring on this darker blue was also blue while other models had white chapter rings. I thought white chapter ring looked better to me.

I was going to buy the dark blue one but was on the fence because of the chapter ring color, then about 3 hours later it sold out. The salmon dial also sold out in hours. When I first saw the dark blue dial, I noticed that the pull down menu allowed me to buy 10 so the fact they sold 10 (or more) in a matter of hours is pretty amazing. Alot of demand for this watch it seems. 

The price on Gnomon is also about 25% lower than prices from German sellers.


----------



## Markhp

More info....
There is now an article on this watch @ Gearpatrol.com website.
Importantly, It states that Alpina's official release date for this model is not until August 2018 & that Gnomon is the only online retailer listing it. Then they go on about the various versions, etc. Mostly ad copy, but imply they have seen them.
IMHO the dial color names are confusing/misleading. "Sunset Blue"-really? "Salmon"? More like champagne to my eye.
Anyway, going to contact my local AD by phone. He confirmed he stocks Alpina. We'll see what he says/ knows....


----------



## Tonystix

That's a really good looking watch.


----------



## Cheddar

Tonystix said:


> That's a really good looking watch.


Yes it is. Will be going on my list to consider once it's available again. Have been wanting to add an automatic GMT and a cushion case, so this would check both boxes. Also like Alpina's styling, so could be a big win.


----------



## mnf67

I have been looking for a relative modest priced GMT and this seems like the perfect option. I especially like the 70s vibe and case shape. MY only concern is how big it will wear since I usually stay at or below 40mm.


----------



## Leeh97

The lug to lug is reasonable, 45mm. I have a small wrist and keep to 40 or less but I do have a citizen NY0040 which is 42mm and 46mm lug to lug (maybe 47mm). It wears fine so any combination of 42/47 is ok for me. This mean the Alpina should be ok for me also, at least I hope so.


----------



## Leeh97

Cheddar said:


> Yes it is. Will be going on my list to consider once it's available again. Have been wanting to add an automatic GMT and a cushion case, so this would check both boxes. Also like Alpina's styling, so could be a big win.


Same here. A little more info on this watch (I am anxious to get it) :

-August release date
-Sellita movement with GMT module added on. Functions like a 'true' gmt. 
So it's more like a Rolex gmt than Eta, a big plus. I understand that this kind of add-on module is harder to maintain and repair. 
-lug width of 23mm. Why oh why did they do this. I do not recall seeing alot if these widths, anyone? If it were steel bracelet I could understand but 23mm and leather! I suppose they want us to buy straps from them?

Does anyone else have concerns about the last 2 issues? Comments?


----------



## Cheddar

Leeh97 said:


> Same here. A little more info on this watch (I am anxious to get it) :
> 
> -August release date
> -Sellita movement with GMT module added on. Functions like a 'true' gmt.
> So it's more like a Rolex gmt than Eta, a big plus. I understand that this kind of add-on module is harder to maintain and repair.
> -lug width of 23mm. Why oh why did they do this. I do not recall seeing alot if these widths, anyone? If it were steel bracelet I could understand but 23mm and leather! I suppose they want us to buy straps from them?
> 
> Does anyone else have concerns about the last 2 issues? Comments?


Maintenance is always a consideration for me, so I would probably examine that a little more closely before making my final decision.

From quick searching around the forum, it appears there are enough 23 mm strap options for my needs. I also have some 22 mm straps that are wide enough to be adequate, if necessary, or I might go the custom route. A watch like this I would tend not to treat like a strap monster, but instead spend more $ on one or two that really complement it.


----------



## Xa4

I too am interested by this watch, and have contacted Alpina for additional information and confirmation that it is genuine. I've received a very strange answer from them.
Basically, they say the watch is genuine but an old model and this is why there are no information on their website anymore. Now, I find the "old model" claim mighty strange, because I cannot find any mention of this watch on the Internet prior to last month (May 2018).

It starts to suspiciously sound like a new model that was almost instantly discontinued due to quality control issues.  I'll keep you posted if I hear more.

(By the way, I hope I'm doing everything OK. I just registered to the forum to participate in the discussion about this watch and this is my first post here)


----------



## antsio100

Tonystix said:


> That's a really good looking watch.


Yes it's a beauty and i am sure it will be a quality too as Alpina makes well constructed watches.
I love my Startimer Big Date Chrono and i am looking forward for my next Alpina to arrive soon.


----------



## Leeh97

Perhaps they mean the style is old? I found they used this type of cushion case just a few years back (but on a chrono).

Indeed the movement is unique, their own add-on module or from another party. Perhaps this is the problem. I would expect a brand like Alpina would not risk their reputation but anything is possible. The attractiveness of this watch is that it is reasonably priced (perhaps too much so?), a true gmt and design. It hits all the sweets pots except the unique but unproven movement is a concern.

There have been a few available on Gnomon since my last posts but they've sold out in less than 24 hrs.


----------



## Xa4

Leeh97 said:


> Perhaps they mean the style is old? I found they used this type of cushion case just a few years back (but on a chrono).


No that's not what they meant. What they literally said was "Because it's an old model, we don't sell it anymore from our Alpina Website directly" But in their mail, they also attached a document "technical specifications" of the watch, dated November 2017. Very, very confusing.


----------



## Xa4

I've just received a new message from Alpina, saying the previous answer was from an intern who made a mistake. In reality, this is a new watch presented at Baselworld 2018 that will soon be more widely available at authorized retailers. The new message also says the movement is an in-house modified Sellita. 

There's still weirdness, because the Alpina representative then proceeds to remind me, in bold font, that the "warranty is valid only for wristwatches accompanied by the guarantee certificate duly signed, dated and stamped by the authorized Alpina Retailer", even though the link I had sent them was from an authorized retailer. :-z

Overall, this is good news. My speculation that this was an insta-discontinued watch due to quality issues turns out to be unfounded.


----------



## antsio100

Xa4 said:


> I've just received a new message from Alpina, saying the previous answer was from an intern who made a mistake. In reality, this is a new watch presented at Baselworld 2018 that will soon be more widely available at authorized retailers. The new message also says the movement is an in-house modified Sellita.
> 
> There's still weirdness, because the Alpina representative then proceeds to remind me, in bold font, that the "warranty is valid only for wristwatches accompanied by the guarantee certificate duly signed, dated and stamped by the authorized Alpina Retailer", even though the link I had sent them was from an authorized retailer. :-z
> 
> Overall, this is good news. My speculation that this was an insta-discontinued watch due to quality issues turns out to be unfounded.


good job! good news!


----------



## Leeh97

Xa4 said:


> I've just received a new message from Alpina, saying the previous answer was from an intern who made a mistake. In reality, this is a new watch presented at Baselworld 2018 that will soon be more widely available at authorized retailers. The new message also says the movement is an in-house modified Sellita.
> 
> There's still weirdness, because the Alpina representative then proceeds to remind me, in bold font, that the "warranty is valid only for wristwatches accompanied by the guarantee certificate duly signed, dated and stamped by the authorized Alpina Retailer", even though the link I had sent them was from an authorized retailer. :-z
> 
> Overall, this is good news. My speculation that this was an insta-discontinued watch due to quality issues turns out to be unfounded.


Yes I had an earlier post that mentions it was introduced during this years Baselworld. There seems to be 4 dials with the sunset blue dial available in both brown and black strap for a total of 5 models. Release is August so it will be interesting to see if they will be widely available and not out of stock so often. A couple of German sellers have them in stock for 30 to 40% more than gnomon.


----------



## petesavva

this is a beautiful watch. has anyone picked one up yet?


----------



## yankeexpress

If the GMT movement is the same as in the GMT 4, it is a modified Sellita with an added in-house module for a quickset hour hand to make the movement a true GMT. 

BTW, the date changes when the 24 hour hand passes midnight, so the date is the GMT date.


----------



## gh0stleader

Leeh97 said:


> Several pictures to click though
> 
> https://zeigr.com/baselworld-2018-n...mido/baselworld-2018-neuheiten-alpina-1/#main


wow!!


----------



## mitchjrj

Worn & Wound just posted an "introducing" article for those interested. It's a cool design, no doubt, but I can't get past the GMT indicator (while a novel approach) being so far removed from the 24 hour register to which it is referring. What is pretty spectacular is the US$1,395 retail for a jumping hour GMT. Air is pretty thin for watches with that capability. And by "thin" I can't think of anything that comes close.


----------



## twintop

For those interested from where the case design comes from, it is inspired on a 70ies design, the Alpina Dispomatic, which was an alarm watch.








pic taken from the web


----------



## joepac

Finally an Alpina that would fit me! Lol. And it's a cushion case and GMT! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3

I really like the look of this watch, especially that full navy dial. Only two issues I see: 1) the date being tied to the GMT hand; 2) the navy dial option comes on a black leather strap instead of that brown/cognac leather strap that was shown in some of the early press photos from Monochrome Watches initial hands-on article. That navy/brown strap combo is killer. Of course, that second issue can be easily resolved, but the date complication cannot...

Superb price too, but everywhere I've looked for this watch lists it as out of stock, and Alpina's own website says that the watch is not available in my territory, even though this is supposed to be available in the U.S. market.


----------



## raheelc

Buschyfor3 said:


> I really like the look of this watch, especially that full navy dial. Only two issues I see: 1) the date being tied to the GMT hand; 2) the navy dial option comes on a black leather strap instead of that brown/cognac leather strap that was shown in some of the early press photos from Monochrome Watches initial hands-on article. That navy/brown strap combo is killer. Of course, that second issue can be easily resolved, but the date complication cannot...
> 
> Superb price too, but everywhere I've looked for this watch lists it as out of stock, and Alpina's own website says that the watch is not available in my territory, even though this is supposed to be available in the U.S. market.


While the strap is not really an issue for me, the date being tied to the GMT hand is. I had an Alpiner GMT watch that I ended up returning because I hated how the date was tied to the GMT hand. If the date was tied to the normal hour hand, like in my Explorer 16570, I would have bought one of these already.


----------



## mitchjrj

Buschyfor3 said:


> Only two issues I see: 1) the date being tied to the GMT hand...


Are you referencing Hodinkee's article:

_



"...[Alpina Caliber AL-555] offers a form of local jumping hour functionality...it only jumps forward and the date is tied to the home time 24-hour display...can update the local hour without interrupting the timekeeping of the watch..."

Click to expand...

_This is indeed unexpected operation of a GMT and dulls my enthusiasm as well. Traditionally the date is intimately linked to the local time, where you are. It's great that you can jump the local hour hand, relatively few GMT's allow this function particularly at this price, but the date alignment is awkward (at least if you travel internationally across date lines). Flipside is that if you only interested in the current date+time _at home_ while travelling abroad it represents a unique solution.

I still think it's a beautiful watch, agreed with above that the blue sunburst dial is my favorite (and would definitely sing on brown leather). I think the internal rotating GMT pointer is novel, but that separation from the chapter ring is a bit less easy to read. Definitely cleans up the dial by keeping the handset to a minimum.


----------



## Buschyfor3

Yes, I was referring to the Hodinkee article.

I also initially thought that it might be hard to read with the separation between the GMT pointer and the chapter ring, but then I realized that there is a smaller, 24-hour index printed just around the circumference of the inner rotating dial, with contrasting sized indices (the marks corresponding to the even numbered hours are slightly "fatter").

The other curious thing, last week, Macy's website listed the dark-grey dialed reference for sale at RRP; but when I checked again today, there is not a single Alpina watch listed on their website, so I'm curious as to why it was taken down. Gnomon still appears to be the only AD to have any stock online.


----------



## JTK Awesome

Buschyfor3 said:


> the navy dial option comes on a black leather strap instead of that brown/cognac leather strap that was shown in some of the early press photos from Monochrome Watches initial hands-on article. That navy/brown strap combo is killer.


Noob question, since I've never owned a watch with a "lugless" case before. How easy is it to change the strap? I agree that the glacier blue model is let down by the black strap. The 23mm lug width is also a complication - there are precious few 23mm bands, and it's hard enough squeezing a 24mm leather band into normal lugs.

Also, would a Nato strap be impossible? Again, would probably need a 24mm one.


----------



## ZapRowsdower

Strongly considering this watch as well and had the same questions re: strap fitment. I'd very much like to fit this on a NATO myself.

Also, if anyone in the US is looking to see this watch in person, check out our local MACY'S. I was surprised that my local had one in stock. Only black, $1,395.


----------



## ZapRowsdower

Strongly considering this watch as well and had the same questions re: strap fitment. I'd very much like to fit this on a NATO myself.

Also, if anyone in the US is looking to see this watch in person, check out our local MACY'S. I was surprised that my local had one in stock. Only black, $1,395.


----------



## twintop

The blue dials are also available on a mesh bracelet now


----------



## fargelios

My


----------



## mygiftstop

Full disclosure: I'm going to point out that I represent an AD of Alpina watches.

We've been selling these watches now for maybe 1 year, and we've only gotten positive feedback from those who have bought from us.

On a personal level, I am a fan of these watches because they look amazing in person. Stock images don't do these watches justice.

I am also authorized to offer my WUS family special pricing on Alpina watches and other brands should anyone be interested.

https://www.mygiftstop.com/collections/alpina-watches


----------



## robi1138

Just picked up one of these. Didn't want a brown strap so I have this one on temporarily until I get my new rubber strap. This strap (and the rubber) are 24mm and both fit the 23mm lugs fine.

Love that the GMT indicator is an inconspicuous triangle instead of a separate hand, and of course the jump hour function that makes it a "true" gmt. Well almost...the date is tied to the GMT dial only (not the hour hand) so it only shows home date, not local date. No biggie...unless you travel to the other side of the globe a lot. Still better than how most GMTs work (IMO). Nicely finished and quite comfortable.


----------



## robi1138

Another pic...with the new rubber strap this time:


----------



## BRN

What a wonderful looking watch. Yours looks really sharp with the rubber strap. This Alpina is lining up to be my next purchase. I'm keeping my eye open for a great deal from an AD.


----------



## beefeater

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I started looking at this watch recently, and had a question that you experts may know. The 24 hour outer bezel seems to rotate with the upper screw down crown, but all the numbers on the bezel are oriented in the same direction. So, if I rotate the bezel 180 degrees and have the 12 at the top then most of the numbers are upside down. This can't be expected functionality, can it? How are you supposed to use the rotating bezel?



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## d2lu

beefeater said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I started looking at this watch recently, and had a question that you experts may know. The 24 hour outer bezel seems to rotate with the upper screw down crown, but all the numbers on the bezel are oriented in the same direction. So, if I rotate the bezel 180 degrees and have the 12 at the top then most of the numbers are upside down. This can't be expected functionality, can it? How are you supposed to use the rotating bezel?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Not an expert but I don't think it rotates, from what I understand the inner disc rotates with the upper crown (push it to jump hours), but I could be wrong. I'll confirm that in 10 days !


----------



## d2lu

Turns out you were right @beefeater , the outer bezel does turn with the upper screw down crown. The numbers are then upside down when second timezone is set, I personally don't mind the feature.

I'm now in a timezone 6 hours from home, as shown in the following picture.


----------



## beefeater

d2lu said:


> Turns out you were right @beefeater , the outer bezel does turn with the upper screw down crown. The numbers are then upside down when second timezone is set, I personally don't mind the feature.
> 
> I'm now in a timezone 6 hours from home, as shown in the following picture.
> 
> View attachment 15367562


Yeah, it may not work quite as expected, but it looks great!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## d2lu

Thanks, yes it does !


----------

